# Green Orange Crush ACL



## simpleman (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello all ~
   Had to grab this one when I saw it. I had never seen Orange Crush in a green bottle. Rare???


----------



## Rossbottle (Nov 13, 2010)

That's the first one I've seen.


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 13, 2010)

while not common this style in not exactly rare. they made this with the smooth glass like yours and a textured one with the same markings. the green embossed deco bottles are the rare ones.


----------



## bottleopop (Nov 13, 2010)

Pretty bottle!  I like the contrast between the orange and the green.

 Here's a weird green Orange Crush:


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 13, 2010)

Michael Rosman, author of the Orange Crush collecting book "Krinkly to Mae West" calls those bottles "moderately common", and there are two variations of this design, but no stippling that I am aware of. The variation is actually simple and involves the neck acl. As you can see it is the existance of the Return For Deposit acl or the lack there of. I have both of them.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 13, 2010)

There is a green Orange Crush bottle from this era which is stippled; however, it doesn't use that acl design. It uses the normal green border on white background acl that exists on the clear Orange Crush bottles of this type, but the acl is applied to a green glass bottle. Mr. Rosman has one in his collection, and that was the only one he had seen. One came up on ebay earlier this year and I was beaten out on it even with a lip chip. This bottle is described as "extremely rare" and may have been a test market thing for one individual bottler that just didn't take.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 13, 2010)

Then there is one more known green glass "Mae West" or "Draped Diamond" design bottle out there and it is from Mexico. It is a 12oz Lemon Crush bottle which you can see in the picture below compared to one of the orange and white acl bottles.


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 13, 2010)

morbious, there is indeed a textured green orange crush mae west acl. i have one in front of me as i type. it is labeled just like the slick one in the 1st post. it isn't stempiled quite as strongly as the ndnr bottles but isn't smooth either. i will try to get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 13, 2010)

Cool a new variation to hunt up.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 13, 2010)

So it is, and another variation rears it head. That Lemon Crush is much smaller than mine. I want's them both. LOL!


----------



## Dealio (Oct 25, 2017)

Found a textured Crush bottle. It looks like a 1955 clear bottle only dark green.
Do I have the year correct?


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 26, 2017)

I believe that bottle design came out in 56....55?...hmmm maybe more like 65


----------



## mrosman (Apr 3, 2019)

Since my book, I now know that the green Mae West, smooth glass, with and without 'Return for Deposit' on the neck, DOES come with stippled glass as well. These green Mae West bottles are very uncommon.
Michael


----------

